# Power line communications



## mixe (May 14, 2007)

hola a todos

Estoy viendo en internet un aparato llamado  Bridge Ethernet XE102 de NETGEAR, con el cual puedes adaptar tu red LAN a la red domestica. Mi pregunta es: se puede conectar una camara  normal (no IP) a traves de los cables Tx y Rx que ofrece el ethernet y funcionaría?Si no se puede,¿Cuales otros adaptadores existen para utilizar la red domestica a una camara normal?

http://www.netgear.es/productos/ft_pdf/xe102_es.pdf


----------



## Perromuerto (May 14, 2007)

Se puede conectar, pero en el mejor de los casos no va a funcionar.
En el peor de los casos, algo se hechará a perder.
Conectar una cámara a la red doméstica es caro, por que es necesaria
una tarjeta o dispositivo de captura de vídeo. Lo mas barato es
comprar una cámara wi-fi:
http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=wifi+camera
De paso es lo mas flexible.

Saludos


----------



## mixe (May 15, 2007)

Hola perro muerto (no te queria decir asi pero tu tienes la culpa)

En el sitio donde se quiere realizar la instalacion de la camara existe una red inalambrica, y eventualmente deja de funcionar dependiendo la ubicacion de la antena del access point. Con una camara WiFi, ¿Pasará lo mismo?¿Se interferirán? Si no, ¿Que calidad tiene una camara WiFi contra una camara inalambrica normal?

Gracias por tu tiempo y espero tu respuesta


----------



## Perromuerto (May 15, 2007)

No hay problema en lo del Perromuerto, la pompa me repele.
A la cámara la pasará lo mismo que con otros dispositivos.
Tendrás señal dependiendo del sitio y esa es la desventaja
de todo lo inalámbrico: la cobertura.
Respecto a la calidad de unas respecto a otras, hay que comparar
las especificaciones de productos específicos. 

Saludos.


----------



## mixe (May 15, 2007)

hola de nuevo y te agradezco tu interes

El problema real de nosotros es que pedimos mucho. Queremo poner una camara espia (minicamara) en  la planta alta de un edificio. 

Caracteristicas:
1/3 de CCD
dia y noche
inalambrica y sin interferencias
lo mas pequeña posile
A COLOR

Nosotros no hemos encontrado una camara que cumpla con estos requisitos
Me podrias recomendar una solucion 
Gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (May 15, 2007)

El problema es que la radio frecuencia están estrictamente normada
y regulada en todo el planeta. Las únicas frecuencias disponibles
para la gente del común son las bandas de wifi, y algunas zonas
en los 450MHz y los 900MHz.  Pero casi ninguna de las bandas
mencionadas sirve de mucho por que el vídeo requiere mucho ancho 
de banda, del orden de los 6MHz en transmisión, y por eso la mejor 
opción es wifi. Pueden acoplar antenas con mas ganancia, pero
eso dispara mucho los costos.

Saludos


----------



## mixe (May 15, 2007)

gracias perromuerto 

me gusta la proposicion. Espero sigamos teniendo contacto por que las dudas no acaban nunca.


----------



## tovir (May 16, 2007)

Estimados,

              Soy nuevo en esto disculpen si no es asi como debo hacerlo, hago una pregunta.., alguien a trabajado con la tecnologia Power Line Comunications?, necestio hacer un trabajo de telegestion de alumbrado publico, digamos que necesitaria apagar y encender las luminarias a traves de 220V, alguien sabe explicarme como se puede desarrollar?

gracias


----------



## mcrven (May 16, 2007)

Amigos todos,

Respecto de PLC, les sugieros visiten la página www.ure.es - hay todo un tratado y es interesante.

mcrven


----------



## Perromuerto (May 16, 2007)

La tecnología PLC (power-line-carrier, no confundir con programmable-logic-controller)
ha sido usada por décadas para comunicación interna de las empresas de distribución 
de electricidad. Originalmete lo que había era un sistema "party-line" que era 
simplemente un canal de voz compartido. Pero en las últimas décadas ha habido
cambios singnificativos, por que las nuevas tecnologías permiten superar muchos
problemas, especialmente el mas importante: la frecuencia de la red y sus armónicos.
Antes se usaban filtros de peine, que son unos filtros especiales que tienen mínimos 
periódicos y se los diseñaba de forma que dichos mínimos conicidieran con todas
las frecuencias de la red eléctrica. Desde finales de los ochentas se usan tecnologías
de spread-spectrum y otras para sobreimponer a la red de suministro eléctrico
señales de todo tipo. Aquí hay un enlace:
ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_line_communication
Como trabajé en el área un tiempo de doy dos tips: 
1) En las bancadas de transformadores hay que poner trampas capacitivas de primario 
a secundario para que la señal pase.
2) A los capacitores de compensación del factor de potencia hay que ponerles un
filtro inductivo en série, hecho de forma tal que no afecte a la frecuencia de la red
pero que sea una impedancia muy alta en la banda de la señal PLC.
Para trabajar dentro de la casa hay estándares como el X10 y se venden sistemas ya
hechos.

Saludos


----------



## lepop (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola perromuerto, soy un estudiante de pregrado en Perú, y quiero hacer un proyecto con PLC. En el proyecto tengo que hacer mi circuito de acondicionamiento para acoplar el sensor con la red y ese circuito tambien es el encargado de hacer la transmisión de la data(por si acaso hay un PIC que se encarga de hacer la comunicacion y la conversion A/D). Tienes alguna información que me pueda servir para esto; tambien he visto x10, pero la velocidad es baja. Agradecere tu ayuda en el tema.


----------

